# Version 10 upgrade question



## flphil (Nov 16, 2018)

I upgraded to Version 10 the other day and found the venting the windows option a great offering.
it works great except I noticed that the rear passenger window does not go down when I press the "Vent" option.
I closed the windows and if I open the rear passenger door the window it goes down as it should.
Anyone else experiencing this?
I have a Model 3 Dual Motor.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe try re-calibrating that window.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Maybe try re-calibrating that window.


Here is a link with a guide from Tesla on how to do it. https://www.tesla.com/support/do-it-yourself-model-3#calibrating-windows


----------



## flphil (Nov 16, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Here is a link with a guide from Tesla on how to do it. https://www.tesla.com/support/do-it-yourself-model-3#calibrating-windows


That did the trick. Thank you so much! Phil


----------

